# First Show & Female in Season - Advice Please



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It is very common to show a female in season. The male dogs at a show are very used to having to deal with it. The few times my daughter had to show a female in season, we just kept our distance from the males when waiting to go into the ring, did announce it to the judge during the stand for exam. If you end up being in the ring with the males, let the handler behind you know. Keep paper towels and/or wipes with you. Wipe her before going into the ring.

Because we show in AKC, she was in the grooming area most of the time with the other males being groomed for the ring. You could play it by ear on whether to keep her in your vehicle - personally, it would all depend on your vehicle and the weather conditions.


----------

